# Happy Birthday The Royal Canadian Dragoons and The Royal Canadian Regiment



## OldTanker (21 Dec 2021)

Wishing all serving and ex-members of these two fine regiments a heartfelt Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2021)

Audax et Celer and Pro Patria


----------

